# In what order should books be read after Ender's Game?



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I just finished Ender's Game and am soooo confused as to what comes next  There are several books and I have read Amazon's descriptions but still can't get it straight.  Anyone with recommendations?


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

I do! But it won't help much. 

I read them in the order written; that makes Speaker For The Dead next.
There is an in-between book, Ender In Exile which you could read before Speaker, no harm done.

Those are the choices available. As written, or the filling the gap book first. Not much help, I know. No advice about which way to go with it, either. No, can't resists; Speaker is the best of the series. I'd go in the order written and go back to Exile for nostalia later. But that's just me


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks, Chris.  I will go with your recommendation.


----------



## fiver (Dec 14, 2010)

There's also chronological order which would pretty much put the shadow books next after Ender's Game.
The order I've seen on a couple other threads is this:

Ender's Game
Ender's Shadow
A War of Gifts: An Ender Story
First Meetings in Ender's Universe : 1st 2 stories
    The Polish Boy
    Teacher's Pest
Shadow of the Hegemon
Shadow Puppets
Shadow of the Giant
Ender in Exile
First Meetings in Ender's Universe : 4th story
    Investment Counselor
Speaker for the Dead
Xenocide
Children of the Mind
First Meetings in Ender's Universe : 3rd story
    Ender's Game : original short story


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I haven't started the series yet, but it's on my TRR list. I use FictFact for keeping track of series... Ender Series.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Yea!  Thanks for all your input.  People here are the best!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

fiver's list is very good - although I read them in the order they were written and I would recommend that ... Ender's Game, Speaker for the Dead and Xenocide make for a great trilogy in my mind.


----------

